# NOBODY GIVE ME A LIKE



## ComeTurismO (Sep 7, 2014)

I've got 888. That's where I want to stay at. If anyone does, I'll get so mad. Nobody give me a like. I need to stay here. It was my goal since I joined.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 7, 2014)

This is a trick, isn't it?


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 7, 2014)

Okay.


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2014)

I wouldnt even if you tried.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> This is a trick, isn't it?


It isn't. However, I am very sad cause someone did. Now I'm at 891. Gotta get @EZ_Megaman to take off some to get me to 888. Glad I'm not far from 888.


----------



## Qtis (Sep 7, 2014)

Likes mean something?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 7, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Likes mean something?


YES
FOR ME IT DOES OKAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 7, 2014)

WHAT THE HELL CheatFreak47 STOP LIKING MY POSTS. GOOD THING IM NOT VERY FAR FROM 888.


----------



## migles (Sep 9, 2014)

everyone getting likes on this thread, is this a gbatemp record?
but let me guess, i will be the combo breaker.


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't like this


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 9, 2014)

A free likes thread?

HIT ME BABY ONE MORE TIME


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 9, 2014)

WHAT THE FUCK EVERYONE STOP IT! NOW IM FAR FROM 888. TAKE THE LIKES OFF


----------



## CheeseCake (Sep 9, 2014)

You should be happy everyone "likes" you. It will help provide the children of Africa several liters of drinkable water.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 9, 2014)

CheeseCake said:


> You should be happy everyone "likes" you. It will help provide the children of Africa several liters of drinkable water.


Fuck my life. You have no idea how much I expressed my anger. I just warned my goal to be reached!  
AT LEAST KEEP IT HERE, NO MORE LIKES PLS


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Sep 9, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> snip


----------



## migles (Sep 9, 2014)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> -snip-


 
talk to the mirror!


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## FailName (Sep 9, 2014)

At this rate you might as well go for 999.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 9, 2014)

WHAT THE SHIT
WHY ARE YOU GUYS TROLLING ME
I HAD A DREAM WHEN I JOINED IN 2011. ALL IS SHATTERED. TAKE IT OFF, IM NOT THAT FAR FROM MY DREAM. NOW


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 9, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> WHAT THE SHIT
> WHY ARE YOU GUYS TROLLING ME
> I HAD A DREAM WHEN I JOINED IN 2011. ALL IS SHATTERED. TAKE IT OFF, IM NOT THAT FAR FROM MY DREAM. NOW


I'm just returning the likes you gave me x)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 9, 2014)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I'm just returning the likes you gave me x)


Well you deserved those, for supporting my thread and my idea. I don't cause I want none


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 9, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> Well you deserved those, for supporting my thread and my idea. I don't cause I want none


Let's just be real now, it's impossible to keep 888 likes. Imagine if a random guy that just registered comes, sees some of your posts and likes them without seeing this thread. What would you do? Send him a message to unlike them? Poor guy would probably think you're a psycho and wouldn't ever come to the forums again. 

Okay, that probably wouldn't happen, but you get the point. People like something when they find it funny, are thankful, or in this case, to troll. Get real, staying on the same number of likes is impossible


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 9, 2014)

OH WAIT, I HAVE 200 LIKES, NO ONE LIKE THIS.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 9, 2014)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> OH WAIT, I HAVE 200 LIKES, NO ONE LIKE THIS.


I liked the post for a second, but I will fulfill your wish. I was thinking to include the no like thing in my signature, which would help...


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 9, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> I liked the post for a second, but I will fulfill your wish. I was thinking to include the no like thing in my signature, which would help...


That post was... sarcasm.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Sep 10, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> WHAT THE SHIT
> WHY ARE YOU GUYS TROLLING ME
> I HAD A DREAM WHEN I JOINED IN 2011. ALL IS SHATTERED. TAKE IT OFF, IM NOT THAT FAR FROM MY DREAM. NOW


Pretty sure you're just click/like baiting people into giving you more likes...
Nothing says "like me more" than "don't like me anymore"

Are you a woman?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 11, 2014)

Ha. All of you have been tricked. To be honest, I had no such goal. I just wanted more likes. THANKS FOR THE LIKES

_hahahahahahahahahAHAHAHAHAHAHAHEHEHEHEHE_


----------



## elmoemo (Sep 11, 2014)

You are welcome


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 14, 2014)

elmoemo said:


> You are welcome


That's how it works. I'm surprised you still gave me one despite my deceive towards the likers! MY LIKESSSSSS


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 14, 2014)

After this thread, I'll be looking at you differently. You disgust me. Now dislike all my posts you liked. Whippersnapper.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 14, 2014)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> After this thread, I'll be looking at you differently. You disgust me. Now dislike all my posts you liked. Whippersnapper.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahanah
BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
LOL
TOO BAD
IM TOO LAZY
EDIT: WHAT THE FUCK
I THOUGHT CheatFreak47 WOULD TAKE HIS LIKES BACK WITH THE LIE I JUST MADE
WTF
MAYBE THERE IS HOPE! ILL HAVE TO PISS EZ-Megaman SO HE CAN TAKE SOME LIKES OFF


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2014)

I would like to make it special to have ComeTurismO in our prayers, and our thoughts. This Thread, my goals are to not give him any likes, for my well being, and also for ComeTurismO. I will pray to Allah to send a miracle for him, and hope that things go best for him as well as his family. I hope you all do the same, it makes us true Muslims. I hope thatComeTurismO remains happy for his life. Thank you everyone, including the non-Muslims for having ComeTurismO in your heart and your thoughts. ComeTurismO and I haven't got along well, but he is truly a part of my heart now.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 14, 2014)

Good fucking job GBAtemp you just gave some worthless guy a shitton of likes for nothing while true contributing members like me get absolutely none.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 14, 2014)

AlanJohn said:


> Good fucking job GBAtemp you just gave some worthless guy a shitton of likes for nothing while true contributing members like me get absolutely none.


 
EXACTLY! I CLEARLY STATED IN THE BEGINNING TO EVERYONE HERE NOT TO GIVE ME LIKES, BUT LOOK, I GOT LIKES WTF


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

Ah. Using you all, I got higher and higher. Once I reached 990, my friend the_randomizer and VinsCool have led me to reach my goal, 1000. Now, don't give me a like, I need to stay at 1000.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 29, 2015)

If somebody likes this then I'm going to kill the closest pizza boy I find


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 29, 2015)

you guys can give your extra likes to me


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

Bortz said:


> you guys can give your extra likes to me


 
these guys will not take their likes off of my posts, trust meeeeee they wont


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh man that would be so funny, if everyone would go through your profile and unliked all your stuff lol


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Oh man that would be so funny, if everyone would go through your profile and unliked all your stuff lol


 
They wont... Trust me..


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 29, 2015)

Then again, I could just have raulpica reset your likes


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 29, 2015)

And post count


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Then again, I could just have raulpica reset your likes


 

ugh
i have a confession
I'm doing all of this to get back to 888, when everyone got me up like 200
now you're making it hard


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2015)

You got 1004, is that not enough?

I have less posts than you and more likes hahahaha!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> You got 1004, is that not enough?
> 
> I have less posts than you and more likes hahahaha!


 
I want 888 doe 

I DON'T CARE U GOT MORE LIKEZ CUZ I WANT 888 NIGGAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2015)

Here 1006


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

NOOO TAKE BACK YO LIKES 
PLZ


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> NOOO TAKE BACK YO LIKES
> PLZ


 
no sorry


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> no sorry


 
NOW


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 29, 2015)

kek


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> Like my post, and I'll kill you!


 
well unlike mine then i will unlike urs


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

Kelton2 --> like any more of my posts, I'll like all of yours' now. I'm getting pissed.
Kelton2
BE AFRAID NOW THAT YOU LIKED MY POSTS


----------



## raulpica (Jan 29, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Then again, I could just have raulpica reset your likes


*looks into thread*

too much fail

*leaves thread*


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 12, 2015)

I can't believe I'm extremely far from 888. I'm gonna have to get people to unlike my posts. GOTTA STAY AT THE NUMBER I WANT 2 DAY.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 12, 2015)

Well over a year now and that NOBODY guy has still not issued a like to the OP...
I might have met my match in this not issuing likes game. I am going to try to beat them though.

However NOBODY does seem to love a lot of people so I have them beat there.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 13, 2015)

That being said.

The_Meistro is the new Drink The Bleach
Margen67 is the new EZmegaman


----------



## jDSX (Oct 13, 2015)

The cake is a lie..you only have 666 now 

whelp Imma outta here!


----------



## CheeseCake (Oct 13, 2015)

I forgot to like you more. 
Thanks for reminding me, Mr Notify Bell.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 13, 2015)

NOBODY GIVE ME A NIKE


FOLLOWED BY MY CORN BAR

GOOD TIMES


----------



## jDSX (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 14, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> It isn't. However, I am very sad cause someone did. Now I'm at 891. Gotta get @EZ_Megaman to take off some to get me to 888. Glad I'm not far from 888.


I can unlike all of the posts I have liked of yours


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 14, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> I can unlike all of the posts I have liked of yours


PLZ DO THAT 2 DAY! ALTHOUGH I HOPE IT GETS ME CLOSER TO 888


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 14, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> PLZ DO THAT 2 DAY! ALTHOUGH I HOPE IT GETS ME CLOSER TO 888


Is there a way to see the post I have liked? :3


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 14, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Is there a way to see the post I have liked? :3


NO


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 14, 2015)

NOBODY GIVE ME


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> NOBODY GIVE ME


Give you what? Nobody give you a ticket to their mom?


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 14, 2015)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/spamming-the-entire-eof-or-necrobumping-a-thread-is-_not_-cool.317755/


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 14, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/spamming-the-entire-eof-or-necrobumping-a-thread-is-_not_-cool.317755/


I necrobumped it and the rules say that I'm only allowed to necrobump it... soo...


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Margen67 (Oct 14, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I necrobumped it and the rules say that I'm only allowed to necrobump it... soo...


Vinsclones don't need to follow that rule


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 9, 2016)

I had 888 likes, now I have almost 5000.


----------



## Blue (Jan 9, 2016)

#post


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 9, 2016)

Over 13000


----------



## EarlAB (Jan 10, 2016)

'Kay, I liked all posts in this thread except @VinsCool's posts.
He's a dirty butt slut.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jan 10, 2016)

Okay, i won't....






















































I won't.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 10, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> 'Kay, I liked all posts in this thread except @VinsCool's posts.
> He's a dirty butt slut.


But I don't even need your love ;O;


I still love you tho~


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2016)

OK NOW NOBODY GIVE ME A LIKE SO I COULD STAY AT 14000 FOREVER


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> OK NOW NOBODY GIVE ME A LIKE SO I COULD STAY AT 14000 FOREVER


NO


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> OK NOW NOBODY GIVE ME A LIKE SO I COULD STAY AT 14000 FOREVER


Omg dud let sleeping threads lie


----------



## Jacklack3 (Feb 9, 2016)

NOBODY GIVE ME A LIKE...


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 9, 2016)

Jacklack3 said:


> NOBODY GIVE ME A LIKE...


No problemo.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 9, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Omg dud let sleeping threads lie


NO. IT'S MY THREAD AND WHEN VINSCOOL WANTS TO AWAKEN IT HE CAN.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 1, 2016)

I'VE GOTTEN TOO FAR


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 1, 2016)

k


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 2, 2016)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 3, 2016)

FUCK DA POLICE #NOLIVESMATTER


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 3, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> FUCK DA POLICE #NOLIVESMATTER


I HATE YOU OMG I CAN'T STAY AT WHERE I WANT TO


----------



## MarcelFTW (Oct 4, 2016)

Don't fucking tell me what to do


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 6, 2016)

Don't like this post.


----------

